# Readytogo Provisions....



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Just plain flour, never bromated which by the way is banned for use in foods by many countries, in the USA Potassium bromated is typically used as a flour improver nor bleached flour on this babies. The bread is plain bread flour with added ground flax meal for added nutrient and fiber and the biscuits are buttermilk from home made mix not that box over salted flour with dehydrated fat sold at the market today.
1.	4 cups flour
2.	1 ¾ cups buttermilk, about.
3.	4 teasp baking powder
4.	.50 teasp baking soda
5.	6 tbsp salted butter, frozen
6.	6 tbsp shortening, frozen, or butter if you like the buttery taste..
I don`t like to much salt in my food so with the salted butter is enough for me, I make 27 biscuits from this recipe and if you are a diabetic the carb count comes out to 14 carbs each, which is not bad. Once everything is sifted in a bowl I grated the frozen butter into flakes with an old fashion grater, mix it well then add the milk till a moist ball forms and is not sticky, roll it in a well flour counter and give it several folds to created a few layers, let it rest for a few minutes and bake in a 400* oven till golden top. Brush with a little honey and water if you like. I always keep then frozen for a quick readytogo breakfast.


----------

